# weighty mods



## Spongebob (4/11/20)

was wondering why external battery mods are always more weighty /heavier than internal battery mods? Recently acquired an Armour Pro and with the 21700 inserted it has quite a weight to it ....! had I known this beforehand it probably would have influenced my decision as my mods spent most of the day in my pants pocket, and I don't like my pants round my ankles? 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/11/20)

I feel you... or the mod that is... but it is not for all mods. Take the Vapor Storm Puma 200, or the Voopoo Argus GT for example, they are as lightweight as you can get for a dual 18650 mod, even the Drag Max Pod Mod. Or the Hellfire Titan, but given that it is made from CNC Titanium, I guess that one does not count. But yes, you do get those that are heavyweights and those not so heavy and it is a case by case scenario. I do like a hefty mod though, especially when I have a RTA on top and dont want it falling over and wacking the glass on the counter top in the kitchen (yes, I did crack a few tanks that way). With the heavier mods you have less of a chance of it falling over. And what is heavy for my baby hands might be medium weight for the next person.

As for internal battery mods, my GTRS GT150 is right up there with my Paranormal (with external batteries) as paper weights. So on that front it is also a case of what it was made from and how much metal has gone into it.

I guess for internal battery mods your mod only has to last as long as the battery life lasts eventualy, so the manufactures dont go overboard on design and casing. If the casing breaks, you buy a new mod, if the battery dies, you buy a new mod. Where with external battery mods its more a case of that it needs to last longer (based on at-desk use) and the batteries will be replaced over time as they loose their effectiveness, so its made a bit more sturdy and durable, hence heavier. Your lighter external battery mods are usually also cheaper and more easily replaceable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

